# After effects of Comfortis or something in his throat?



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

After a somewhat hyper and humping evening with Barney, I looked up the side effects of his (new) flea treatment, (Comfortis) that I'd given him at 7pm, many of which were quite alarming but didn't include anything that he was doing. He settled down and we went to bed at midnight where has perfectly normal and lovely.

Then suddenly he starting wondering around the bed, wouldn't settle, kept making strange noises in his mouth. I looked in his mouth but couldn't see if anything was there. I took him out for a pee, which he didn't do, noticed he had been sick earlier after the Comfortis which is a common side effect. Bought him back to bed, he repeated the wondering round the bed, staring at me, holding his head up and back, making weird noise in this mouth/throat; I took him out again, gave him water, back to bed... He wouldn't get on the bed. I put him on the bed. He sat there for some time perfectly still with his head back, not moving. I remembered reading that one of the side effects of the Comfortis flea treatment can be seizures and I wasn't sure if this was the start of one. Found the emergency vet number and started calling and then he settled down and went to sleep and this morning is fine and back to normal.

I've no idea of any of this was due to the Comfortis - this was now 5 hours after he'd had it, or if he had something in his throat. Anyone experienced anything like this?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

No cant say I have Lou, sounds a bit distressing. Has he had them before? If he's fine maybe just see if he reacts again like this next time , if so talk to your vets. I've never even heard of that treatment. Mind you mine were both sick after dorontal  
It wasn't the remains of that lewes duck he ate?  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That'd be a long time ruminating in his stomach if it was the Lewes duck!
He's never had this treatment before and wont again. Though looking at the amount of stuff he's currently bringing into my lounge, it wouldn't surprise me if he got half a tree trunk stuck in his throat


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No ideas from here about the meds but I would dearly love to disassemble your lovely door and replace that cracked panal.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> That'd be a long time ruminating in his stomach if it was the Lewes duck!
> He's never had this treatment before and wont again. Though looking at the amount of stuff he's currently bringing into my lounge, it wouldn't surprise me if he got half a tree trunk stuck in his throat


Oh barney you're such a mucky pup. This is part the reason why I keep my back door closed x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Be my guest! x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Only thing Lou is you have to pay fairlies air fair so might be cheaper to just get a new door x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I love that door, the high base board and the wide wood floor. I just love old houses. They have so much character.


----------

